

Helium Raises $17 Million, Lays Off 30 Percent of Employees - qhoxie
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/27/helium-raises-17-million-lays-off-30-percent-of-employees/

======
jacobscott
"The best articles are voted to the top by the community, but in a way that
makes it difficult to game the system. Instead of being able to vote up your
own articles or those written by your friends, readers are given a random
sample of articles and asked to compare them in pairs. This A-B approach
filters the best articles to the homepage."

This is cool; variations are used by recaptcha, etc. I wonder if this could be
used by digg? Increasing the quality/reducing gaming of community-based
ranking seems like a very good idea.

